# Fire Fighter tribute knife and sheath ( with Pics )



## Bladesmith (Jul 25, 2016)

I was able to get in the shop yesterday after a week of back issues. Finished up this knife for a fire fighter friend. The knife is 1080 high carbon steel with a bead blasted finish and hot gun blue finish. G10 red handles and a cool fire fighters cross in red on the sheath. I think he is going to like it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's a better pic of just the knife. The Fire mans helmet is my neighbors. That was his first duty helmet in 1974, He retired with 35 years of service with Houston FD. He is old school Firefighter and has some cool stories. Thought it made for a great photo tho.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 25, 2016)

Love it! my dad has just retired after 30 years of service in the Fire Brigade.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 25, 2016)

I just retired with 30 years and I don't think he will like it so my address is ......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2016)

Great Presentation! and love the bead blasted finish!!


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 25, 2016)

The bead blast and heat blued finish really sets it off!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 25, 2016)

absolute;y beautiful and a great gesture


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice work Rich. There is no way he won't be happy with that. I absolutely love the red logo on the black sheath. Thats a whole new level of kewl.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 25, 2016)

Richard,
I'll guarantee he will like it !!!!! He will take it out daily but probably never use it- it's too nice. Wonderful gesture.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2016)

Gorgeous all the way around. Never seen a shape quite like it and I really like it.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2016)

Very nice, and totally appropriate! Is that Padauk? Chuck


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 31, 2016)

My money says that those are G10, red color. Not wood.


----------

